# Using moult to kick-start bioactive



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Sep 3, 2020)

As some of you may recall, I recently created a bioactive vivarium that I am trying to kick-start. I've put some leaf litter and bark pieces on the ground and occasionally sprinkle a tiny bit of feeder insect oaty-things into the vivarium. My L5 spiny flower also sits in there during the day so hopefully everything he egests will also be used. Anyway, I was wondering if I could use moults as another method/food - some of you may watch YouTube channels like Snake Discovery, who use snake shed in their substrate as a cleanup crew feeder. Does anyone know if mantis skin would work?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 3, 2020)

My isopods love mantis molts.


----------



## kynsylph (Sep 4, 2020)

I second this! I have white dwarf isopods and pillbugs (Armadillidium vulgare) in my vivarium and a lot of the time the moults are gone in minutes.


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks all


----------

